# RTA or RDA?



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Hi guys I just wanted to know for a first time rebuildable atomiser which would be best? I really like the look of the tohb atty v2 copper has anyone used it? And the patriot any good?


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

RTA = Rebuildable Tank Atomizer: Most will recommend the Kayfun/Russian.
RDA = Rebuildable Dripper Atomizer: Too many to choose from. Have not used the TOHB or Patriot so cannot comment.


----------



## KieranD (3/10/14)

Patriot is awesome  I use my authentic pat almost daily. Its my first choice dripper  
I am playing around with a few others at the moment. The magma is also a sweet dripper with its deep juice well


----------



## Smoke187 (3/10/14)

Magma is awesome, thats my go to dripper when I get home after a long day and I am still waiting for the PO so that I can pickup my kayfun


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Sounds great thanks well im thinking of getting a rda and rta @Andre what rda are you using?


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Sounds great thanks well im thinking of getting a rda and rta @Andre what rda are you using?


I use a Reo Grand with bottom fed Cyclops (so not dripper strictly speaking, but same effect).

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

Andre said:


> I use a Reo Grand with bottom fed Cyclops (so not dripper strictly speaking, but same effect).


that black cyclops looks stunning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Those are amazing wow!! Black one is awesome


----------



## rvdwesth (3/10/14)

Get a Kayfun or Russian


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Is kayfun made by heatvape?


----------



## rvdwesth (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Is kayfun made by heatvape?



They Have a clone version yes, but the original is made by Svoemesto


----------



## WHeunis (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Hi guys I just wanted to know for a first time rebuildable atomiser which would be best? I really like the look of the tohb atty v2 copper has anyone used it? And the patriot any good?





Andre said:


> RTA = Rebuildable Tank Atomizer: Most will recommend the Kayfun/Russian.
> RDA = Rebuildable Dripper Atomizer: Too many to choose from. Have not used the TOHB or Patriot so cannot comment.



I very strongly recommend you get one of each.
My personal recommendations:

RTA: Russian/Kayfun
RDA: Magma or Veritas.

It really is valuable in more ways than one to have one of each.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

And do you know if the heatvape is any good?


----------



## WHeunis (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> And do you know if the heatvape is any good?



it is one of the better one's.
We in SA don't have too many options for getting authentics... once all is said and done with shipping and taxes, you could end up paying R1200+ for an authentic Kayfun/Russian.

I got my Russian 91% from VapeMob, a little pricey as far as clones go, but so far worth every cent!
But a lot of people here have used and vouched for the Heatvape one too!


----------



## rvdwesth (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> And do you know if the heatvape is any good?



I have not used one from Heatvape, but did look at one up close and personal at eCiggies and I do think it is very well built and quality. Better than some of the other clones out there. The threads were nice and smooth. Personally I will get one SOON as Kayfun 3.


----------



## rvdwesth (3/10/14)

Ok so it looks like Kayfun 3 will wait a bit.... Just called dibs on an Aqua


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Okay awesome stuff yeah I saw one on eciggies for 380 im really contemplating it  I just need to see about an rda im really leaning towards the tobh I dont know why haha like the copper but is copper any good?


----------



## rvdwesth (3/10/14)

Sorry I cannot comment on RDA's, dripping is way to much effort for me... But there are some guys on the forum that will help.


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

_Haha okay thanks man  and mech mods which ones seem to be the best? _


----------



## rvdwesth (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> _Haha okay thanks man  and mech mods which ones seem to be the best? _



I don't do Mechs either. 

My next statements might spark a debate but this is my opinion below...

Regulated is MUCH safer and easier to use, charge and Vape, no need to worry about anything else.
I use a IPV v2 and a eVic at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Well I dont know much but I think mechs are more hands on and unregulated power just seems to attract me


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Oh and something I cant seem to understand is how many wraps per coil?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Oh and something I cant seem to understand is how many wraps per coil?



Maybe this will help. http://coiltoy.ermeso.com/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher will have a look at


----------



## jtgrey (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher will have a look at


I never get tired of saying this . Mech mod = Stingray x . Why ? Because is is gorgeous outside and fully copper inside so it gives a very good and strong connection . @zimbovapster

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> I never get tired of saying this . Mech mod = Stingray x . Why ? Because is is gorgeous outside and fully copper inside so it gives a very good and strong connection . @zimbovapster


That is the one im looking at by yeahsmo is that it?


----------



## jtgrey (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> That is the one im looking at by yeahsmo is that it?


The one I have

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## K_klops (3/10/14)

Hope its not too late to add my 2 cents. If you are thinking about RDA's or RTA's especially with mechs then we are definately in the same ball park. 
I have 2 mechs(nemesis and copper stingray) and I love them both simultaniously, I honestly use both everyday.Mechs are easy and fun 
But in terms of the big question I use both RTAs and RDA's.
My advice, definately get one of each atleast. I use my RTA's on my chilled lazy days or if I want to go out and not have the hassle of carrying juice everywhere. RTA'S are cool but for some real fun then you are looking at RDA's and man let me tell you they are fun. Just a warning tho, with RDA's you always want more and more in terms of flavour and vapour....plus youl keep buying more of them ha ha.

Good luck on your decisions and all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

Just get a Reo and have the best of both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## K_klops (3/10/14)

Sorry forgot to mention . I use both the copper atty and iv used the patriot RDA , great choices and very reliable. That stingray x above is damn sexy
(definately get one I vote.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

@jtgrey thats such an awesome stingray this is the one im looking at but no one seems to have used it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

@K_klops thats for the advice I do think I am going to get both haha im already hooked and havent bought anything yet just trying to gather as much information as I can and @Alex I would love to get a Reo but that is some serious cash haha


----------



## K_klops (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> @K_klops thats for the advice I do think I am going to get both haha im already hooked and havent bought anything yet just trying to gather as much information as I can and @Alex I would love to get a Reo but that is some serious cash haha


The black copper stingray is what I have, using it as we speak. Its brilliant just avoid any rough surfaces obviously, but it is great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

So ill get myself that one  and I see that the magnets in the firing pin sometimes give trouble is there an easy fix for this?


----------



## K_klops (3/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> So ill get myself that one  and I see that the magnets in the firing pin sometimes give trouble is there an easy fix for this?


Iv heard the same, luckily I have never experienced It ttho.it is all down to how you thread the magnet action to the battery tho. Iv never had any issues with mine and its the bees knees ha ha


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Okay awesome im still undecided on an on rda reason being is airflow I dont just want the two holes like the patriot Im definitely getting the heatvape kayfun from eciggies


----------



## K_klops (3/10/14)

Kayfun is great. For airflow definately have a look at a magma with the adjustable airflow. So far tho youl have a great setup that youl love. Try the smaller battery sizes with the stingray aswell, youl love them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/14)

Hi @zimbovapster 
Def get both RDA and RTA
The RDA is good for tasting flavours and easy to clean and rewick to try a new flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Thanks a lot man you have helped me a lot im going to buy it next Wednesday when im off  will keep you posted I think I might even start a blog  me being a noob vaper and all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zimbovapster (3/10/14)

Thanks @Silver am definitely going to do that no question about it im sooooo excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (3/10/14)

Anytime @zimbovapster, Post some pics up once youv got all set up. Would love to see what you put together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/10/14)

@zimbovapster I'd recommend an RTA like the Kayfun or Orchid, they are much less hassle than having to drip. Will get you into making coils, and when you finally nail a build on one of them, its really satisfying. Dripping is also really rewarding, but also a lot less forgiving, in terms of building. 

Also, definitely get yourself and OHM meter and some good batteries (Sony VTC4's or VTC5's or even Purple eFest 2500mah's)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (3/10/14)

I use a Magma and can also vote it as just awesome. I like it with single coil and fully opened air flow , combined with some suicide bunny !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (3/10/14)

@Alex .... man I can do with some espresso right now !


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Alex .... man I can do with some espresso right now !



Me too Hey I know.. l'll make two and send one over

Next time you're in the area give me a shout.


----------



## jtgrey (3/10/14)

Alex said:


> Me too Hey I know.. l'll make two and send one over
> 
> Next time you're in the area give me a shout.


I will definitely come and visit you when I work on that side of the country again !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zimbovapster (4/10/14)

Thanks guys an will a kayfun be sweet on a stingray mod?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/10/14)

yep, i'd say so


----------



## zimbovapster (4/10/14)

Sounds great thanks cant wait to get my stuff


----------



## Andre (4/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Sounds great thanks cant wait to get my stuff


Us too! And we want a story, with pictures, like this one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-grown-up.5724/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lee (4/10/14)

Andre said:


> Us too! And we want a story, with pictures, like this one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-grown-up.5724/


Hi @zimbovapster.
I'm a noob too & have little experience on RDA'S.
My 2 cents, for what its worth...... if you're a lung hit guy (which I'm not), the TOHB is a solid reliable choice ( I have a clone)!
If you're a mouth to lung guy (most ex-smokers are), I have to recommend (strongly) the magma!
Also.... the magma will make you taste notes in flavours, that you've never tasted before, on other atty's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zimbovapster (4/10/14)

Thanks @Lee awesome advice the thing is there are so many clones and you never know which specific manufacturer it is at the moment im only shopping at vape king and eciggies im a bit sceptical to try overseas companies due to the long wait and not guaranteed to recieve products


----------



## Lee (4/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Thanks @Lee awesome advice the thing is there are so many clones and you never know which specific manufacturer it is at the moment im only shopping at vape king and eciggies im a bit sceptical to try overseas companies due to the long wait and not guaranteed to recieve products


I buy from both companies as well....... I can't say that I've had any problems with their clones! One thing I can tell you about eciggies & vape king is, their service & deliveries are excellent!


----------



## zimbovapster (4/10/14)

Lee said:


> I buy from both companies as well....... I can't say that I've had any problems with their clones! One thing I can tell you about eciggies & vape king is, their service & deliveries are excellent!


Agreed amazing service convenient location and really friend a big shout out to @Stroodlepuff for great service!!!!


----------

